# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  روش گزارشگیری داینامیک با کریستال ریپورت با دلفی

## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
روش گزارشگیری داینامیک با کریستال ریپورت با دلفی را لطفا اگر امکان دارد کلمل شرح دهید.

----------

